# Liege waffles



## hypnos (Nov 13, 2014)

I crave Liege waffles. Had my first authentic Liege waffle at a Belgian bakery in Chicago two years ago. I'm not referring to the traditional "Belgian" Brussels waffle. I want the ones made from yeast dough with the little chunks of caramelized sugar. The yummy waffles that are eaten out of hand like a soft pretzel. Since they are unavailable locally, and every where else I have looked, I'll have to make them myself. Does anyone have experience making this confection? Please help!!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2014)

Liege Waffle Recipe
Ingredients (Makes 10 waffles)

1 tbsp granulated sugar
3 tsp active dry yeast
½ cup whole milk warmed to 110-115 degrees
1/3 cup water warmed to 110-115 degrees
4 Cups flour
2 Large eggs
4 Tbsp brown sugar
1 ½ tsp baking powder 
1 ½ tsp salt
1 cup butter (2sticks)
2 Tbsp honey
2 Tbsp pure vanilla
1 ½ cups Belgian Pearl sugar (Lars Own is the easiest to find in the US)

(optional cinnamon liege waffles) add 2-3 Tbsp ground cinnamon


Direction
**Use a dough hook for all mixing

1.	Mix warmed milk, warmed water, yeast, and 1 ½ cups of flour in a mixer for 3-5 minutes until contents have a pasty consistency. 

2.	Let contents sit in mixer bowl for around 60 minutes. Will rise substantially in bowl.

3.	Add the following ingredients to the top of mixture during the 60 minutes without mixing into contents (let them sit on top). Remaining 3 ½ cups of flour, brown sugar, granulated sugar, baking powder, salt, butter, and eggs. 

4.	After letting stand for 60 minutes add the vanilla and honey then mix entire contents together for around 5 min.
5.	Let dough rise for 4 hours at room temperature. 

6.	After dough has risen for 4 hours, stir the dough down, let all the gases deflate. Then place dough into a cake pan or leave it in the mixing bowl and cover dough with butcher paper, or something similar. Next, weigh the dough down with plates and anything else that weighs a few pounds in your refrigerator and place dough in your refrigerator overnight.
7.	The next day add the pearl sugar. It is easiest to kneed in by hand but can also
be done with a dough hook in the mixer.

8.	If cinnamon is wanted kneed in at this point. After pearl sugar has been added.

9.	Separate the dough into 10 evenly sized balls.

10.	Let dough balls sit with pearl sugar for 90 minutes before cooking.

11.	If you have a liege waffle iron (cast iron) cook dough balls at 365  370 degrees for 2  3 minutes or until golden brown with a caramelized outside. 
If you are using a regular waffle iron cook slightly hotter around 400 degrees then drop temp down to 300 after putting dough ball onto the hot iron so the pearl sugar doesnç¨ burn. ** Cooking times and temperature settings may vary and may require a little trial and error with a regular waffle iron, but it can work even with a regular waffle iron.

Let cool for about 2 minutes because the caramel sugar will be extremely hot.

Liege waffles are amazing plain or feel free to eat them with fondue chocolate, whip cream, powdered sugar, ice cream or strawberries for an added touch.

The Liege waffle dough balls can be frozen for up to 4 months and still taste great. They will be good in the refrigerator for about 2 days. To learn more about Liege waffles visit www.liegewaffle.com. If you are interested in purchasing a professional Liege waffle iron contact us for a quote as we have several for sale.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 13, 2014)

Son is STILL the man!

Glad to see you posting. Hope all is well.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2014)

I need to find a cast iron waffle iron!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 14, 2014)

The rumors of my death were quite factual, but I feel much better now.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 14, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> The rumors of my death were quite factual, but I feel much better now.



:rofl2:

Welcome back Chef!


----------



## hypnos (Nov 14, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> I need to find a cast iron waffle iron!



I need one as well. What type of waffle iron is used to make Liege waffles? Being a home cook, I have no desire to purchase some commercial product that costs $1000+.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 14, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> The rumors of my death were quite factual, but I feel much better now.



"Think I'll go for a walk now..."

"I feel happy!..."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> The rumors of my death were quite factual, but I feel much better now.



I have been away for a while and had not heard such rumors, but I am glad to see you are still here.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 15, 2014)

Let me know if you find a cheap source for the pearl sugar, I cant get it locally and have been cheap about ordering online. I do have an all clad waffle maker and that thing is great, I got it for the size.

Son I am glad you are still around as well.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad to see Son is aboard again.


----------

